# can't seem to have fun and laugh!



## theneibs (Aug 23, 2010)

i'm too friggin self conscious for my own good!

whenever i'm with a friend (one on one, or even a group of ppl), i'm really conscienscious of what i'm doing and saying, and i can't seem to have any real fun when we get bored. i always think of what they'd want to do that'd be fun, but not me. it feels like i can't think for myself!
i can't goof off or just tell a simple joke without getting nervous and self conscious. i think i'm just too afraid of judgement!
and then i try too hard to have fun, so it's no fun 

can anyone relate or give advice?


----------



## clare2000 (Aug 29, 2010)

I know the feeling! i get so self consious when i am with a group of peole and usually just end up sitting there silently.
I have found it easier to stick to small goups of people and the anxiety isnt as bad and i slowly start to relax.
As a girl i feel that i am constantly being judged on my appearance as well which makes me not want to go out and just crawl back into my shell.


----------



## jimmiow (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the same problems which sucks cause i used to be the one that would goof off and make other people laugh and now like you said its like i try to hard to have fun so its not fun... sucks.

Gotta stop those negative thoughts and think positive. The slower you go the calmer you are. Just think slow like a turtle, and talk slow that helps. You should really check out http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/audioseries.html

Ive been doing it for a month now and i can really feel my anxiety decreasing its amazing and at first you will think things like theres no way that can make me not feel like this but as long as you stick with it you will feel a welcomed change.

On the down low my friend said you can actually download the audioseries for free from a torrent site like pirate bay.

And Clare believe me coming from a guy that knows. The only guys you want in your life are the ones that like you for who you are and the ones that dont are bad lovers with small penises.

Remember to just take it easy and go slow it will help for now but i strongly recommend these tapes


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

ugh, tell me about it. I have the personality of a brick wall. I piss myself off, and it's really hard to be patient. 

Serenity Now Dammit! (and I've been watching Seinfeld)


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Benzos seem to help a tiny bit with this but only in social situations, they're useless for my anhedonia.


----------

